# conversione da mp3 a cd-audio + info brani

## codadilupo

s'ciao GeCHI,

avrei un paio di domande sulla masterizzazione: per l'associazione che ormai conoscete, abbiamo intenzione di masterizzare dei cd audio 'ad hoc' per ogni bimbo. Il problema é che abbiamo solo dei file mp3, e non tutti i bmbi sono i felici possessori di un lettore mp3. Di conseguenza, come avrete capito, vorrei convertire i file in cd-audio, possibilmente inserendo i meta-dati, che alcuni cd player sono in grado di legere.

Ora, io di solito uso cdrecord. Ma non mi pare proprio che abbia queste potenzialtà (ne' sulla conversione automatica, ne' per la scrittura delle info dei brani). Avete idee, o devo rassegnarmi a nero  :Wink:  ?

P.S.: ho riesumato un lettore SuperStore TAPE5000 della HP. Ancora non so nemmeno se funzia, ma, nel caso, vorrei provare a usarlo con gentoo. Sapete dove devo andare a sbattere la testa ? Tenete conto che non ho mai configurato un DAT (o backup storage in genere) manco su winzozz   :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## morellik

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> s'ciao GeCHI,
> 
> avrei un paio di domande sulla masterizzazione: per l'associazione che ormai conoscete, abbiamo intenzione di masterizzare dei cd audio 'ad hoc' per ogni bimbo. Il problema é che abbiamo solo dei file mp3, e non tutti i bmbi sono i felici possessori di un lettore mp3. Di conseguenza, come avrete capito, vorrei convertire i file in cd-audio, possibilmente inserendo i meta-dati, che alcuni cd player sono in grado di legere.
> 
> Ora, io di solito uso cdrecord. Ma non mi pare proprio che abbia queste potenzialtà (ne' sulla conversione automatica, ne' per la scrittura delle info dei brani). Avete idee, o devo rassegnarmi a nero  ?
> ...

 

Non sia mai!!

Diverso tempo fa avevo scritto un programmino in python per la masterizzazione e altre cosucce tra le quali la conversione mp3->wav. Usavo mpg123 e sox (tutti e due disponibili in portage):

```

mpg123 --stereo -s canzone.mp3 | sox -t raw -r 44100 -w -s -c 2 - -t raw canzone.wav

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.: ho riesumato un lettore SuperStore TAPE5000 della HP. Ancora non so nemmeno se funzia, ma, nel caso, vorrei provare a usarlo con gentoo. Sapete dove devo andare a sbattere la testa ? Tenete conto che non ho mai configurato un DAT (o backup storage in genere) manco su winzozz  
> 
> Coda

 

Se e' SCSI, abilitazione nel kernel del supporto SCSI per i TAPE. Accesso al TAPE via /dev/st0, ad esempio per salvare una directory sovrascrivendo il contenuto del tape:  

tar cvf /dev/st0 directory

Puoi anche usare il comando mt.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> s'ciao GeCHI,
> 
> avrei un paio di domande sulla masterizzazione: per l'associazione che ormai conoscete, abbiamo intenzione di masterizzare dei cd audio 'ad hoc' per ogni bimbo. Il problema é che abbiamo solo dei file mp3, e non tutti i bmbi sono i felici possessori di un lettore mp3. Di conseguenza, come avrete capito, vorrei convertire i file in cd-audio, possibilmente inserendo i meta-dati, che alcuni cd player sono in grado di legere.
> 
> 

 

Non l'ho ancora rifatto con una distro "moderna", tuttavia sul vecchio P133 (RH 7.1) usavo mpg123 e xcdroast.

Prendi gli mp3, li converti in .wav con mpg123 e dopo dai a xcdroast la directory dove sono i .wav...  selezioni quelli che ti interessano e masterizzi.

Se vuoi questa sera (appena rientro a casa) sarò più preciso... 

Per il tape non so che dire... a parte cercare con google!

----------

## codadilupo

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Non sia mai!!
> 
> Diverso tempo fa avevo scritto un programmino in python per la masterizzazione e altre cosucce tra le quali la conversione mp3->wav. Usavo mpg123 e sox (tutti e due disponibili in portage):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

uhmm... scusa se son tardo, ma:

- il programmino in pyhton é quella riga li' ? 

- questo script mi converte in wav, ma io devo masterizzare i cd mettendo anche le info dei brani. E' sox, a fare il lavoro ? Fatta la conversione, poi uso sempre cdrecord, giusto ?

 *Quote:*   

> Se e' SCSI, abilitazione nel kernel del supporto SCSI per i TAPE. Accesso al TAPE via /dev/st0, ad esempio per salvare una directory sovrascrivendo il contenuto del tape:  
> 
> tar cvf /dev/st0 directory
> 
> Puoi anche usare il comando mt.

 

sai che mi sa che é ide ?

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

[quote="randomaze"] *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Se vuoi questa sera (appena rientro a casa) sarò più preciso... 

 

te ne sarei grato  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> uhmm... scusa se son tardo, ma:
> 
> - il programmino in pyhton é quella riga li' ?

 

Mi rispondo da solo: il programmino in python é il cdr, nella sezione utilità di gentoo.it   :Very Happy: 

Restano valideo le altre domande  :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

[quote="codadilupo"] *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   Se vuoi questa sera (appena rientro a casa) sarò più preciso...  
> 
> te ne sarei grato 
> 
> Coda

 

Se vuoi ingannare l'attesa fino a stasera dai un occhiata qui:

http://www.linuxdesktop.it/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1249

----------

## morellik

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *morellik wrote:*   Non sia mai!!
> 
> Diverso tempo fa avevo scritto un programmino in python per la masterizzazione e altre cosucce tra le quali la conversione mp3->wav. Usavo mpg123 e sox (tutti e due disponibili in portage):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No, ho solo estrapolato la riga che faceva la conversione. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - questo script mi converte in wav, ma io devo masterizzare i cd mettendo anche le info dei brani. E' sox, a fare il lavoro ? Fatta la conversione, poi uso sempre cdrecord, giusto ?
> 
> 

 

Dovresti dare un'occhiata ai man perche' non me lo ricordo.

Per masterizzare usi sempre cdrecord con, oltre le opzioni standard per il device e la velocita'

di scittura,  le opzioni -swab -pad -audio .

 *Quote:*   

> Se e' SCSI, abilitazione nel kernel del supporto SCSI per i TAPE. Accesso al TAPE via /dev/st0, ad esempio per salvare una directory sovrascrivendo il contenuto del tape:  
> 
> tar cvf /dev/st0 directory
> 
> Puoi anche usare il comando mt.

 

sai che mi sa che é ide ?

Coda[/quote]

Allora abilitazione nel kernel per il supporto di tape IDE/ATAPI e accesso allo stesso via /dev/ht0.

----------

## Sparker

k3b riesce a farlo:

http://k3b.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/index.pl/about

Visto che siamo piu' o meno in topic, mi capita spesso di dover converitire tutti i file di una directory da monkeyaudio|flac|mpc in wav per poi convertirli in mp3 via lame

Putroppo tutte le utility da riga di comando di cui sopra prendono in input un file alla volta.

Qualcuno conosce qualche scriptino adatto? almeno da wav ad mp3. (lo so, dovrei studiarmi un po' bash, ma non ho mai tempo!  :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------

## morellik

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> k3b riesce a farlo:
> 
> http://k3b.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/index.pl/about
> 
> Visto che siamo piu' o meno in topic, mi capita spesso di dover converitire tutti i file di una directory da monkeyaudio|flac|mpc in wav per poi convertirli in mp3 via lame
> ...

 

Qualcosa del tipo:

```

for wav in $(ls *.wav)

do

    nome=$(echo $wav|cut -d.  -f1)

    lame -h $wav $nome.mp3

done

```

CIauz

morellik

----------

## Sparker

Prendendo come base il codice gentilmente offerto da Morellik, ho ceato una versione che non ha problemi con gli spazi bianchi.

Lo posto nel caso qualcuno fosse interessato:

```
for file in "$PWD"/*.wav

do

    name="${file%.wav}"

    lame -h "$file" "$name".mp3

done

```

----------

## mcvash

questo e' lo script che uso io:

```

#!/bin/bash

# sostituisce eventuali spazi nel nome file con "_"

for i in *.mp3;

do mv "$i" `echo "$i" | sed "s/\ /_/g"`;

done

# converte in wav i file mp3 nella directory

for i in `ls *.mp3`;

do

{

 nome=`basename $i mp3`;

 nome=$nome"wav";

 mpg123 -w $nome $i;

}

done

# cancella i file mp3 nella directory

for i in *.mp3;

do rm -v "$i";

done

```

Me lo avevano postato sull' ng  :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mcvash wrote:*   

> questo e' lo script che uso io:
> 
> ```
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> ...

 

Per cancellare i file nella directory non ti bastava solo la linea rm -v *.mp3?

Inoltre posto anche lo script inverso di Sparker cioe' trasformare da mp3 a wav:

```
#!/bin/sh

for file in "$PWD"/*.mp3

do

  name="${file%.mp3}"

    lame --decode "$file" "$name".wav

done 

```

----------

## randomaze

Ok.

Io non mi ricordavo l flag per mpg123 e mi avete umiliato proponendo script che fanno anche la pizza.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Se chiedeva un aiuto per convertire file ASCII in EBDIC voglio vedere quanti si sarebbero fatti avanti.  :Razz: 

Comunque, dato che la cosa interessa anche me ho fatto un breve test si comandi di conversione proposti (io avrei dato un 'mpg123 -w blabla'...)

Questo era il file di partenza:

```

$file sample.mp3 

sample.mp3: MP3,  32 kBits, 22.05 kHz, Mono

```

(il fatto che sia cosí brutto non é casuale...)

Adesso:

```

$ time lame -m s --decode sample.mp3 res1l.wav

input:  sample.mp3  (22.05 kHz, 1 channel, MPEG-2 Layer III)

output: res1l.wav  (16 bit, Microsoft WAVE)

skipping initial 1105 samples (encoder+decoder delay)

Frame#  8961/8960    32 kbps                 

real    0m1.902s

user    0m1.340s

sys     0m0.160s

$ file res1l.wav 

res1l.wav: RIFF (little-endian) data, WAVE audio, Microsoft PCM, 16 bit, mono 22050 Hz

$ time mpg322 -w res1m.wav sample.mp3

High Performance MPEG 1.0/2.0/2.5 Audio Player for Layer 1, 2, and 3.

Version 0.59q (2002/03/23). Written and copyrights by Joe Drew.

Uses code from various people. See 'README' for more!

THIS SOFTWARE COMES WITH ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!

Playing MPEG stream from sample.mp3 ...

MPEG 1.0 layer III, 32 kbit/s, 22050 Hz mono

[3:54] Decoding of sample.mp3 finished.

real    0m1.324s

user    0m1.130s

sys     0m0.070s

$ file res1m.wav 

res1m.wav: RIFF (little-endian) data, WAVE audio, Microsoft PCM, 16 bit, mono 22050 Hz

```

Ok, l'mpg321 sempbra piú rapido (anche se con un file di queste dimensioni le varie cache falsano il risultato).

Tuttavia nessuno dei due file prodotti é pronto per andare sul CD, (il CD deve essere stereo 44100... non so cosa succede con i j-stereo).

Allora, per essere sicuri di masterizzare correttamente ha ragione morellik, infatti:

```

$ mpg321 sample.mp3 -s | sox -t raw -r 44100 -w -s -c 2 - res1s.wav

High Performance MPEG 1.0/2.0/2.5 Audio Player for Layer 1, 2, and 3.

Version 0.59q (2002/03/23). Written and copyrights by Joe Drew.

Uses code from various people. See 'README' for more!

THIS SOFTWARE COMES WITH ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!

Playing MPEG stream from sample.mp3 ...

MPEG 1.0 layer III, 32 kbit/s, 22050 Hz mono

[3:54] Decoding of sample.mp3 finished.

$ file res1s.wav 

res1s.wav: RIFF (little-endian) data, WAVE audio, Microsoft PCM, 16 bit, stereo 44100 Hz

```

Pronto per essere masterizzato.

Per masterizzare, come ho detto all'inizio, io usavo xcdroast (che supporta anche il CD-text qui uno screenshoot), ma ci sono anche altri programmi con interfaccia grafica.

Altrimenti cdrecord in qualche modo lo fa... ma sinceramente non so quale!

----------

## mcvash

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Per cancellare i file nella directory non ti bastava solo la linea rm -v *.mp3? 
> 
> 

 

Probabilmente si, ma avevo trovato lo script cosi' e sai come va', non si ha mai voglia di cambiarlo  :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mcvash wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Per cancellare i file nella directory non ti bastava solo la linea rm -v *.mp3? 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Chiedevo solo perche' non sono proprio afferrato con gli script. Non era una

critica.

----------

## mcvash

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Chiedevo solo perche' non sono proprio afferrato con gli script. Non era una
> 
> critica.
> ...

 

Non preoccuparti non l'ho presa affatto come una critica, se non ci si confronta, non si migliorera' mai...  :Very Happy: 

E poi nemmeno io sono bravo con gli script  :Rolling Eyes:   (diciamo che riesco a modificare quelli gia' esistenti...

----------

## neon

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se chiedeva un aiuto per convertire file ASCII in EBDIC voglio vedere quanti si sarebbero fatti avanti. 

 

Forse intendevi EBCDIC e cmq avendo la giusta tabella di conversione...  :Razz: 

----------

## LastHope

Chiedo venia (non son sicuro se sia un OT o meno...)...stavo cercando anche io un programma per convertire mp3 in wav...ma leggendo qui son rimato un attimo perplesso dagli ultimi messaggi...ovvero, anche nel Portage esistono sia mpg123 che mpg321...ora mi chiedevo, esiste una qualche reale differenza fra i due programmi (uno e' migliore di quell'altro o cose del genere) oppure e' indifferente quello che scarico (diciamo che a dipendenze installo meno roba con mpg123... :Wink: )

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## earcar

 *eix -v mpg wrote:*   

> * media-sound/mpg123 
> 
>      Available versions:  0.59s-r8 0.59s-r9 ~0.59s-r10 
> 
>      Installed:           0.59s-r9
> ...

 

----------

## LastHope

Che fossero diversi per licenza l'avevo notato e letto -_-...e' quindi davvero l'unica differenza?

Nessun consiglio in termini di prestazioni/uso ecc...(non datemi per favore consigli viste le license, so cosa e' la GPL e da diversi anni ormai sto cercando di usare solo strumenti con licenza GPL   :Cool:  )

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

